# Excellent free wood working videos!!



## trice (Aug 31, 2008)

I am not sure if this is exactly the right place for this, but I found an excellent site with free wood working videos. Great quality too. Its called woodtreks.com Many of you may already be familiar with it but I just found it and thought it was great and wanted to share. Also, you can't beat free!!

See ya


----------



## mjdinsmore (Sep 2, 2008)

Luckily, they also offer RSS feeds so you can add it to your MyYahoo or personalized Google homepage too!


----------



## offseid (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm a HUGE fan of WoodTreks. Top-notch videos. Keith is also a fellow Jock!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks for the link Trice.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Thank you for this link. I was not aware of this site.


----------

